# Kinsey's Dealer Show



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Kinsey's Dealer Show

http://www.kinseyarchery.com/


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

going to be a great show!
Wish I could be there!


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt It is a awesome show!!


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

I wana go

:darkbeer:


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Great show, I will be there!


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

*Kinsey's Dealer Show A Success*

"What happens at the Kinsey Dealer Show, stays at the Kinsey Dealer Show", ha. No, it was nothing like that at all; in fact it was just the opposite situation. What happened at the 2010 Kinsey Dealer Show needs to be known by everyone that has even the slightest connection to the industry!

As snow piled up over three feet with wind speeds exceeding 60mph in areas surrounding the 2010 Hershey, Pa venue, Dealers, Vendors and Employees braved what Mother Nature threw at them with the attitude "The show must go on!" and to offer and take advantage of Once-a-Year Best Prices on EVERYTHING Kinsey's and its vendors have to offer. A HUGE tribute of sincere gratitude needs to be shared by everyone involved in taking this show to all time new highs on the measuring stick of being another tremendous success!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

It would be a shame to get snowed in with that!


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

the folk at Kinsey are great all year long they do a outstanding job in supporting us. 

My thanks again to all for all there efforts

Bill

Sweet Old Bill's archery Pro shop


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow she is a classy lady. Im looking to go to a few shows next year. thanks for sharing. it sounds like it was nice and cold.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

kbrando said:


> "What happens at the Kinsey Dealer Show, stays at the Kinsey Dealer Show", ha. No, it was nothing like that at all; in fact it was just the opposite situation. What happened at the 2010 Kinsey Dealer Show needs to be known by everyone that has even the slightest connection to the industry!
> 
> As snow piled up over three feet with wind speeds exceeding 60mph in areas surrounding the 2010 Hershey, Pa venue, Dealers, Vendors and Employees braved what Mother Nature threw at them with the attitude "The show must go on!" and to offer and take advantage of Once-a-Year Best Prices on EVERYTHING Kinsey's and its vendors have to offer. A HUGE tribute of sincere gratitude needs to be shared by everyone involved in taking this show to all time new highs on the measuring stick of being another tremendous success!


Thanks for the report! :thumb: I talked to my corporate office in PA almost every day and they've been hammered with snow this year! 
Do you have any more pics or details of the show?


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

Viper69 said:


> It would be a shame to get snowed in with that!


Yeah I know. Snowed in for the weekend with an EZ press. The things I could do with that press..


----------

